# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Διάρκεια ζωής μύτης κολλητηριού antex

## ikonsgr

Καλησπέρα, έχω εδώ και καιρό ένα antex xs25 το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν καθημερινά με μύτη 0.5mm. Επειδή η τελευταία μύτη, κράτησε γύρω στον 1,5 μήνα (στον ένα μήνα άρχισε να ξεφλουδίζει μικρά κομμάτια από την επίστρωση και σε 2-3 βδομάδες ήταν εντελώς άχρηστη) , μπορεί βέβαια να έπεσα και σε ελαττωματικό κομμάτι, αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, ποιες είναι οι καλές πρακτικές, για μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια της μύτης; Για παράδειγμα, να χρησιμοποιώ σφουγγαράκι πολύ βρεγμένο, λίγο βρεγμένο ή στεγνό; Υπάρχει μήπως και τίποτα άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις για να διαρκούν περισσότερο;

----------


## Fire Doger

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς χρυσό σύρμα (σαν αυτό της κουζίνας είναι εμφανισιακά) για να το καθαρίζεις. Το σφουγγαράκι σοκάρει την μύτη με την απότομη αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## Dimitris29

το καλύτερο να χρησιμοποιήσεις είναι αυτό 
κάνει τη μύτη σαν καινούργια

----------


## Inferno

Θα συμφωνήσω με Fire Doger. 
Τα σφουγγαράκια είναι ότι χειρότερο είτε υγρά είτε στεγνά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα πουλάνε... 

Με σύρμα θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου μια χαρά. 
Επίσης:
Μην αφήνεις το κολλητήρι αναμένο αν δεν το χρησιμοποιείς. 
Καθάριζε την μύτη μεταξύ των κολλήσεων.
Οταν το σβήνεις άφηνε λίγο καλάι πάνω στη μύτη να την προστατεύει.

----------


## michalism

Καλημέρα!
έχω δει (στο ίντερνετ προφανώς) πολλούς να χρησιμοποιούν το χρυσό σύρμα που πουλάνε στα σούπερ μάρκετ για να καθαρίζουν το κολλητήρι κι όχι το ειδικό σύρμα που πουλιέται ειδικά για τα κολλητήρια. Τελικά υπάρχει διαφορά ή όχι. Ρωτάω γιατί δεν έχω δει από κοντά το σύρμα της φωτογραφίας που έχει ο Στέφανος.

----------


## Sakan89

Δεν νομίζω να έχει κάτι το παραπάνω το <<ειδικό>> σύρμα που πουλάνε για τα κολητήρια . Εγώ τόσα χρόνια αυτό που πουλάνε στα σουπερ έχω και  είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος , παλιότερα μιας και δεν ήξερα δούλευα και εγώ το σφουγγαράκι και η μύτη όχι μόνο μαύριζε αλλά  σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα με καληνυχτούσε .

----------


## ikonsgr

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας παιδιά. Αυτό το "ειδικό" σύρμα για κολλητήρι που λέτε, το πουλάνε σε μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών, και πόσο περίπου έχει, ξέρετε? 
Στο ebay πάντως βρήκα πολλά και με διάφορα χρώματα:
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Reuseable-Sol...8AAOSwQjNW9Uqw
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Steel-Solderi...cAAOSwLVZVxBy0
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Steel-Wire-Sp...cAAOSwLqFV9ol8

Έχει σημασία το χρώμα λέτε; Απ'οτι φαίνεται πάντως όλα είναι λεπτές κορδέλες από ατσάλι, και μάλλον είναι το ίδιο που χρησιμοποιούν για να καθαρίζουν και τα πιάτα.

----------


## michalism

Αν τελικά είναι το ίδιο, γιατί δεν πας σε ένα σ/μ να πάρεις με 0.7Ε να γλυτώσεις κ την αναμονή; :Biggrin:

----------


## ninolas

Έχω το ίδιο κολλητήρι με εσένα και χρησιμοποιώ σύρμα κουζίνας από τα jumbo (κόστος ή 0.50€ ή 1€ τα τρία) και το έχω πάνω από 6 μήνες.
Δεν το δουλεύω συνέχεια αλλά το έχω ξεχάσει και 2-3 φορές αναμένο ολόκληρη νύχτα και η μύτη είναι σαν καινούρια
Πέρα από τα παραπάνω που σου είπαν μπορεί και να το ξέρεις βέβαια θέλει γάνωμα η μύτη.

----------


## lynx

> Το σφουγγαράκι σοκάρει την μύτη με την απότομη αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας.



δηλαδή τι θα πάθει αν σοκαριστεί?  :Unsure:

----------


## finos

θα της μεινει παιδικο τραυμα  :Tongue2:

----------


## chip

προσωπικά antex χρησιμοποιώ με βρεμένο σφουγγαράκι (όχι πολύ νερό) και δεν έχει πρόβλημα...
αλλά η θεωρία λέει οτι το θερμικό σοκ (και γενικά όλες οι μεταβολές θερμοκρασίας αφού προκαλούν κύκλους συστολής-διαστολής) μεγαλώνουν τις μικρορογμές που υπάρχουν από την κατασκευή τους στα μέταλλα και κατά συνέπεια ευσταθεί ότι θα οδηγηθεί σε γρηγορότερη φθορά (φυσικά δεν θα σπάσει αλλά θα  μπορούσε τα στρώματα των επιμεταλλώσεων που έχουν πάχος λίγα μm να καταστραφούν).... Βέβαια αυτό είναι θεωρητικό και δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η μείωση στη ζωή της μύτης θα είναι ουσιαστική....

και επειδή είμαστε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικών... αυτός είναι ο λόγος που χώροι με workstation και ακριβούς υπολογιστές είναι σε κλιματιζόμενους χώρους (χειμώνα καλοκαίρι) ώστε να δουλεύουν σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία και τα εξαρτήματα να μην υπόκεινται σε μηχανική κόπωση από κύκλους συστολής-διαστολής...

----------


## moutoulos

> ... χώροι με workstation και ακριβούς υπολογιστές είναι σε κλιματιζόμενους χώρους (χειμώνα καλοκαίρι) ώστε να δουλεύουν σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία και τα εξαρτήματα να μην υπόκεινται σε μηχανική κόπωση από κύκλους συστολής-διαστολής...



Σωστότατο ...
Respect.jpg

----------

chip (08-07-16)

----------


## nkarama

Λιμάνι



> και επειδή είμαστε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικών... αυτός είναι ο λόγος που χώροι με workstation και ακριβούς υπολογιστές είναι σε κλιματιζόμενους χώρους (χειμώνα καλοκαίρι) ώστε να δουλεύουν σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία και τα εξαρτήματα να μην υπόκεινται σε μηχανική κόπωση από κύκλους συστολής-διαστολής...



Επέτρεψέ μου να διαφωνίσω  εν μέρη. 
Ο κύριος λόγος που χρησιμοποιούμε κλιματισμό δεν είναι για να αποφευχθεί η μηχανική κόπωση απο κύκλους συστολής-διαστολής, αλλά για να έχουμε μια λογική σταθερή θερμοκρασία.  Αν δούλευαν όλες οι μηχανές χωρίς κλιματισμό τότε ο χώρος θα έφτανε τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες που απλά οι μηχανές θα καίγονταν ή θα έσβηναν. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για μηχανές που δουλεύουν σε μέγιστη απόδοση 24χ7 πει χρόνια, όποτε είναι σημαντικο να δουλεύουν στην βέλτιστη για την μακροβιότητα τους θερμοκρασία συνήθως 24 βαθμούς Κελσίου και 50% υγρασία. 
Η αποφυγή κύκλων διαστολής συστολής είναι παράπλευρο κέρδος.

----------


## street

φυσικα μιλαμε για μυτες καδμιου και οχι για μπετονοκαρφα ε ? (σοκ) υπαρχει και η βατα πιατων με πολυ ψηλο συρμα  και ειναι ΗΗ καλυτερη , απλα πρεπει να σπογιζεις την μυτη με το χερι ...

----------


## michalism

Ποια είναι η βατα πιάτων. Δεν είναι αυτό που αναφέρθηκε νωρίτερα; μήπως λες το πολύ ψιλό ατσαλοσυρμα για πιάτα; έχω κάτι τέτοιο σπιτι . υα βάλω φωτο το βραδυ  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## chip

θυμάμαι στο πανεπιστήμιο στο χώρο των υπολογιστών (που υπήρχαν workstations -ακριβά εκείνη την εποχή) είχε κλιματιστικό που η εσωτερική μονάδα πρέπει να ήταν 3μ μήκος επί 1,5 μέτρο ύψος σε ένα δωμάτιο γύρω στα 50τμ (ίσως να λέω και πολύ). Όταν είπαμε στον καθηγητή να το κλείσει γιατί έχουμε παγώσει η απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν επιτρέπεται γιατί στα workstation δεν επιτρέπεται να μεταβάλετε η θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας τους...
 2-3 χρόνια μετά σε άλλο μάθημα σε άλλο καθηγητή διδασκόμασταν για την μηχανική κόπωση των υλικών και την ανάπτυξη των ρογμών και εκεί ένα από τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρθηκαν ήταν η καταστροφή των ηλεκτρονικών (ακόμα και των μικροτσίπ - του ίδιου του Die του chip) από την επέκταστη ρογμών από τους κύκλους συστολής διαστολής).

εκείνη την εποχή (μέσα του 90) τα bga ήταν σπάνια και τα πινς των τσιπ (κυρίως PQFP) ήταν πιο μεγάλα άρα και οι κολλήσεις μεγαλύτερες από σήμερα... Προφανώς σήμερα με τα Bga και τις ιδιαίτερα μικρές διαστάσεις των κολλήσεων η ανάπτυξη των ρηγμάτων από κύκλους συστολής διαστολής είναι κάτι πολύ σημαντικό... που θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεται....

----------

Dimitris29 (08-07-16)

----------


## street

να μια βατα  http://www.izzi.gr/50-459.html , ενα κιλο , θα βρειτε πολυ  φθηνες στα σ/μ ... 0,5 το σακουλι  ,   τα νικελινα συρματα  να τα εχετε  μονο για την περιπτωση που η μυτη βρηκε τιποτα πλαστικο ( πχ πλαστικο  πυκνωτη ) και ελιωσε κατι πανω στην μυτη ...  για αυτον τον λογο οι  σοβαροι κατασκευαστες βαζουν κατω σφουγγαρι και απο διπλα σπογγο  νικελιου στην βαση καθαρισμου  .... την βατα την χρησιμοποιεις με το  χερι με με αυτην γανωνεις την μυτη ξανα  ....

----------

michalism (08-07-16)

----------


## finos

δεν το επιασα το τελευτεο



> βατα την χρησιμοποιεις με το χερι με με αυτην γανωνεις την μυτη ξανα ....

----------


## michalism

Ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## ikonsgr

Οι μύτες που πέρνω είναι αυτές: 
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/222161687647?...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Η βάτα που λέει ο street ,λέτε να είναι καλύτερη για την μακροζωία της μύτης από το ψιλό σύρμα; (btw, όλα τα σύρματα που έχω δει είναι ατσάλινα, όχι νικελίου. Μήπως αυτή είναι η διαφορά με τα ειδικά σύρματα για μύτες που λέγατε πριν :Wink:

----------


## Panoss

> Η βάτα που λέει ο street ,λέτε να είναι καλύτερη για την μακροζωία της μύτης από το ψιλό σύρμα; (btw, όλα τα σύρματα που έχω δει είναι ατσάλινα, όχι νικελίου.



Κι η βάτα 'ψιλό σύρμα' γράφει.

----------


## lepouras

> να μια βατα  http://www.izzi.gr/50-459.html , ενα κιλο , θα βρειτε πολυ  φθηνες στα σ/μ ... 0,5 το σακουλι  , ...



πιτσιρικάδες αυτό το σύρμα το δέναμε με κάνα σύρμα οικοδομής του βάζαμε φωτιά και το περιστρέφαμε γύρο μας. είναι τρομερό θέαμα και φθηνό πυροτέχνημα. το μόνο μείον ήταν που μας κυνηγούσαν οι μανάδες μας γιατί εξαφανιζόταν από την κουζίνα και έπρεπε να ξανά αγοράσουν.... :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

Ρε Γιάννη τι μου θύμισες τώρα ... είχα φάει ξύλο απο την μάνα μου γιατί εκτός απο φωτιά 
στο σύρμα έβαλα και αλλού ...

----------


## SV1JRT

> πιτσιρικάδες αυτό το σύρμα το δέναμε με κάνα σύρμα οικοδομής του βάζαμε φωτιά και το περιστρέφαμε γύρο μας. είναι τρομερό θέαμα και φθηνό πυροτέχνημα. το μόνο μείον ήταν που μας κυνηγούσαν οι μανάδες μας γιατί εξαφανιζόταν από την κουζίνα και έπρεπε να ξανά αγοράσουν....







> Ρε Γιάννη τι μου θύμισες τώρα ... είχα φάει ξύλο απο την μάνα μου γιατί εκτός απο φωτιά 
> στο σύρμα έβαλα και αλλού ...



Ρε παιδιά, πριν από κάνα μήνα, έδειχνα το "κόλπο" αυτό στην ανιψιά μου (9 ετών) και είχε εκστασιαστεί !!
Και η μάνα μου (και γιαγιά της μικρής) ακόμα φώναζε οτι θα βάλω φωτιά !!!!
αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

.

----------


## Sakan89

Εγώ πρέπει να ήμουν κανα 9,5 χρονών ,   το είχα ανάψει και μου έφυγε απο τον 4ο όροφο στο διπλανό χωράφι πάλι καλά που με είδε η γειτόνισσα και κατέβηκε και έριξε νερό στα ξερόχορτα μετά απο ένα καλό ξυλάκι δεν μου μπήκε στο μυαλό να το ξανακάνω τουλάχιστον για κανα μήνα χαχα.

----------


## lepouras

εμείς φωτιά δεν είχαμε βάλει αλλά πόσα ρούχα τρύπησαν από τις καύτρες και μαλλιά που βρωμουσαν καμένο δεν λέγετε. οπότε το ξύλο ήταν μία για τα ρούχα, δύο γιατί << θα καείτε βρέ....>> και τρία γιατί << πάλι δεν έχω να τρίωψω τα κατσαρόλια θα σας αφήσω νηστικούς να μάθετε>>  :Lol: .... ωραίες εποχές...  :hahahha:

----------


## finos

Ρε isis όλοι σας εδώ μεσα .ωμως κι εγώ δεν πάω πισι ππυ με χάνεις που με βρισκεις σε πολυκατοικίες να κινιγαω περιστέρι α

----------


## ninolas

Ρε παιδιά επειδή είμαι μικρός εγώ (20) και δεν τα ξέρω αυτά για πείτε πως γίνετε? :p

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ρε παιδιά επειδή είμαι μικρός εγώ (20) και δεν τα ξέρω αυτά για πείτε πως γίνετε? :p

----------


## ninolas

> 



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Σωτήρη !! 
Κάποια μέρα μπορεί να το δοκιμάσω !!  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Σωτήρη !! 
> Κάποια μέρα μπορεί να το δοκιμάσω !!



  καλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να το ανάψεις με μπαταρία. ανάβει και με αναπτήρα. και αντί για το ανακατεφτήρι  δέσε το με λίγο σύρμα ή γδαρμένο καλώδιο.





το γ^%##^$ το θέμα πάλι  :Lol:

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως όποιος μπει να διαβάσει για τη διάρκεια ζωής της μύτης του κολλητηριού του, μια χαρά μπάλες φωτιάς θα μάθει να φτιάχνει!  :Lol:

----------


## ikonsgr

Mήπως να αλλάξω το όνομα του θέματος σε "φτηνό και εύκολο αυτοσχέδιο πυροτέχνημα;"  :Lol:

----------


## finos

ειχατε τοτε μπαταρίες; :Tongue2:

----------

street (11-07-16)

----------


## Panoss

> ειχατε τοτε μπαταρίες;



Βάγγο, τι εννοείς όταν λες 'τότε'; Το 1821; Μίλα καθαρά!
Μίλα!

----------


## street

σας τρολαρει και ο 'βαγκος'  , και απ οτι φενετε κανεις δεν εχει διαθεση να συνεχισουμε για μυτες κολλητηριου  περαν των πυροτεχνηματων ,  
ναι ειναι καλυτερη η βατα για μυτες καδμιου και ειδικα για κατι αλουμινιου κινεζικες πυ σε καμια περιπτωση δεν τις καθαριζεις στο σπογγο νικελιου αυτες

----------


## finos

δεν θα μου παρεις λεξη ! :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

> ειχατε τοτε μπαταρίες;



  μικρέ και ανόητε. φυσικά και είχαμε. απλά ήταν λίγο ποιο βαριές. κατά τα άλλα αθάνατες όχι σαν τις σημερινές που πουλάνε.
http://www.diaforetiko.gr/i-archea-m...-tis-vagdatis/

----------


## street

καλυτερο θεαμα γινετε με φουρνελο αλλα και πιο επικινδυνο  :Unsure:

----------


## finos

:Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## lynx

> *προσωπικά antex χρησιμοποιώ με βρεμένο σφουγγαράκι (όχι πολύ νερό) και δεν έχει πρόβλημα...*
> 
> αλλά η θεωρία λέει οτι το θερμικό σοκ (και γενικά όλες οι μεταβολές θερμοκρασίας αφού προκαλούν κύκλους συστολής-διαστολής) μεγαλώνουν τις μικρορογμές που υπάρχουν από την κατασκευή τους στα μέταλλα και κατά συνέπεια ευσταθεί ότι θα οδηγηθεί σε γρηγορότερη φθορά (φυσικά δεν θα σπάσει αλλά θα  μπορούσε τα στρώματα των επιμεταλλώσεων που έχουν πάχος λίγα μm να καταστραφούν).... Βέβαια αυτό είναι θεωρητικό και δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η μείωση στη ζωή της μύτης θα είναι ουσιαστική....
> 
> και επειδή είμαστε φορουμ ηλεκτρονικών... αυτός είναι ο λόγος που χώροι με workstation και ακριβούς υπολογιστές είναι σε κλιματιζόμενους χώρους (χειμώνα καλοκαίρι) ώστε να δουλεύουν σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία και τα εξαρτήματα να μην υπόκεινται σε μηχανική κόπωση από κύκλους συστολής-διαστολής...




καλά κάνεις..γιατί εγώ ο μόνος τρόπος που βρήκα να καταστρέψω καλή μύτη καδμίου είναι να μου φύγει το
στέλεχος κάτω ή να προσπαθήσω να κάνω κόλληση σε καλώδιο φάσης (δεν θέλω σχόλια στο τελευταίο).  :Smile: 

κατά τα άλλα οι μύτες ανάλογα και τη χρήση μπορούν να σου βγάλουν τόσα πολλά χρόνια που δεν θα
έχεις προβληματισμό οταν θα πρέπει να πάρεις καινούργια.

----------


## SV1JRT

Και εγώ έχω 4 κολλητήρια ANTEX 25 και 18W. Χρησιμοποιώ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ υγρό σφουγγαράκι για να τις καθαρίζω μετά από 5 - 6 κολλήσεις και διαρκούν ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.
Επίσης πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά κάνει και μπρούτζινη βούρτσα χειρός, από το χρωματοπωλείο με 2 ευρώ.

xeiros-400x150.png

.

----------


## chip

παλιά κατέστρεψα μύτη antex (τις καλές καδμίου αγορασμένη το 1980...) μέσα σε ένα καλοκαίρι... γιατί απλά την έβαζα μέσα στη σολντερίνη και την άφηνα εκεί να δω την σολντερίνη να βράζει... μετά έβραζα εγώ όταν πήγα να αγοράσω νέα μύτη και έδωσα κάπου στις 1500 δρχ το 1987-1988

----------

